# [UPD] Vote for the Best Browser !



## Wizard (Nov 27, 2003)

There are many available...Definitely there will be a best,,,so cast ur vote. 

[Edited Batty]I have added more options to the poll and renamed the thread to Best Browser.


----------



## guri35 (Nov 27, 2003)

Without a doubt OPera. IE  appears slow even on a 512kb/s connection whereas OPera seems to be very fast even in dial up.The most significant difference lies in the rendering of both the Browsers.The only advantage IE has the label "Microsoft" attached before it.But I think people both users aswellas developers have realised the potential of opera and atleast a competition has started.Lets see what microsoft comes up with.


----------



## stonecold8 (Nov 27, 2003)

Opera rules the net.


----------



## sajal (Nov 27, 2003)

I think Opera is fantastic, but I will still stick with *Netcaptor* for my browsing pleasure


----------



## svenkat83 (Nov 27, 2003)

Agree  with everyone.
Opera is "the" best according to me.
But still many sites are IE optimised.I don't know why?
There  should be some standards in Web that doesn't bias towards any browsers.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 28, 2003)

*Hello*


Hai ....The MyIE 2 is a different browser ,,,,It is not that Internet Explorer,,,I know very well IE sucks....but this browser is pretty decent....

Jus give a try,,,,
*content-g.kontiki.com/fserve/moid/1a04e3f5-692c-7859-04df-1e8303f7adf8/m2combo.zip


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 28, 2003)

i have switched overfrom IE to land at myie2
and i liked it very much

it supports all pligins and is quite fast
loading and replying 6 posts took 45 mins in IE 
here it takes just 15 mins


----------



## sajal (Nov 28, 2003)

MyIE, Netcaptor, AvantGo etc are all based on IE only, they use the same engine and can't never be fast in terms of speed; yes they have better usability and userfriendly interface and some more extra features, But with the total different cores are likes of Opera / Netscape / Mozilla etc


----------



## Nishant (Nov 28, 2003)

tell ya guys... IE is sa best.. nothin better dan this


----------



## GunshotSilence (Nov 29, 2003)

well netcaptor is basd on IE completely and even requires IE to be installed.
but myIE2 is totally diff. or separate.

and hence faster

i havent used opera


----------



## sajal (Nov 29, 2003)

GunshotSilence said:
			
		

> but myIE2 is totally diff. or separate.
> 
> and hence faster


Where did you get that idea?   

MyIE is totally based on IE core and if anyhow you can uninstall IE [Which requires quite an expertise   ], you won't be able to run MyIE2.


----------



## birbal (Nov 29, 2003)

I am using Avant Browser from *www.avantbrowser.com.
It's free tool which uses IE's engine but makes it very fast & stitching between two pages is very easy in it.
I highly recommend it.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Nov 30, 2003)

MyIE2 Rules... you wont get Ad hunter , auto scrolling and all those goodies anywhere for free... And hey .. but beware of UCmore & Ebates...   

Opera consumes a lot of memory and takes a hell lot of time to boot up .. this was the major reason why I gave it up .. Netscape -- Does it still prevails ..???


----------



## nirubhai (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, MyIE2 would be a better option to IE. But not for Opera 8) 

Where performance(or speed) is the issue there is only one browser & its Opera!

At some time of my browsing,
I have opened *40 windows*(web pages) in Opera simultaniously!....
That too *WITHOUT CRASHING THE SYSTEM*
Can you imagine this?
(My PC is P-II 350, 128MB RAM with 7200rpm drive)
IE would crash even if I open & close it for 40 times due to its wellknown bug, it doesn't frees all the resources after closing. It will easily show the 'System is running low on resources, please close one or two windows......' message if you are browsing very fastly, visiting many pages.

Have you ever bothered to check the thread priorities, processor usage & resource consumption of these browsers?
Opera manages all this smoothly than any other browser.
You can check out it with the 'Resource Meter' & 'System Monitor' in 'System Tools' or whatever tool u like!

Finally,
Opera wins
Rules the net


Masters use Opera.   Victims use IE


----------



## billboardhunk (Dec 4, 2003)

*Opera*

Opera is the best... But wish every site supports it the way it does for IE


----------



## Jatin (Dec 5, 2003)

Where is the option of Mozilla Firebird.
I have played with all the browsers and finaly selected Firebird.


----------



## Wizard (Dec 5, 2003)

*Isnt it the same*



Hello....I thought both are the same ,,,so didnt give it as a choice...


Reply


----------



## Jatin (Dec 6, 2003)

NO 
Both are not same. Then why there are two browsers on *mozilla.org
Both have their own engines.

I dont know much about the difference. I am only a user and feel that Firebird is the best


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 6, 2003)

birbal said:
			
		

> I am using Avant Browser from *www.avantbrowser.com.
> It's free tool which uses IE's engine but makes it very fast & stitching between two pages is very easy in it.
> I highly recommend it.



Even i use avant browser....very nice usability over IE...i havent tried opera...wud be installing it soon...lets see da diff.


----------



## Wizard (Dec 7, 2003)

Hello Friends

Does Anyone know how to perform mouse gestures in Opera 7,,,



Plz reply


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 9, 2003)

I vote for OPERA...very nice browser...it has almost all necessary plugins...like a file transfer similar to download accelerator....pop up ads blocking...recommended browser


----------



## super_ferrari (Dec 9, 2003)

Wizard said:
			
		

> Hello Friends
> 
> Does Anyone know how to perform mouse gestures in Opera 7,,,
> 
> ...



for using mouse gesture run OPERA-->click Help tab-->click mouse tab
and voila!


----------



## Jatin (Dec 11, 2003)

Avant, MyIE2 & Crazy Browser are just a pluggin for Internet Explorer.


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 1, 2004)

Opera rocks. Browser like myie2 and slimbrowser use ie as the base. So its just the features that u r getting but u dont get the hot as hell!! speed of Opera.
Opera really rocks!!
Other browsers eat the dust of Opera


----------



## TheMask (Jan 1, 2004)

after hearing so much about Opera, i thot i will give it a try. i looked for the file in the Jan Mindware CD. there is one, but it says Trial. so, is Opera not a freeware? just curious...


----------



## [deXter] (Jan 1, 2004)

No doubt about it- Opera *RULES!*


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 1, 2004)

Yeah and just in case opera crashes with even 40 pages ,it always present u with the option of starting from where it crashed the nxt time u start it. No other browser provides this option.
For such great features some ads is nothing. Opera is freeware but shows ads.
Hence Opera  rocks!!!


----------



## Wizard (Jan 1, 2004)

*Sessions Save*

*Does Anyone know how to Save Session In MyIE2
*
_
Save Session mean saving ur previosly visted sites,,,( just like opera )
_


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 2, 2004)

can u save multiple sessions in opera or some other browser?


----------



## GunshotSilence (Jan 3, 2004)

with 40 windows open in myie2 on 2/1/04

it didnt even hang or crash


----------



## TheMask (Jan 3, 2004)

well... guys since u r talking about how many windows it takes to crash, i have worked with more than 50 windows open and nothing crashes. 















































Can we end the discussion of how many windows does it take to crash?


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 3, 2004)

Hell Yeah!! u can save multiple sessions in opera by clicking on save sessions in the file menu and giving a different name for the .win file each time u save.


----------



## abdulabby (Jan 3, 2004)

Hell Yeah!! u can save multiple sessions in opera by clicking on save sessions in the file menu and giving a different name for the .win file each time u save.


----------



## nirubhai (Jan 3, 2004)

TheMask said:
			
		

> well... guys since u r talking about how many windows it takes to crash, i have worked with more than 50 windows open and nothing crashes.


well, try it with 128mb ram

as far as i remember, i have done it few years back.
when i was having 32mb ram. mine is p2.
so, ready?


----------



## TheMask (Jan 3, 2004)

yep, am ready! but i am running on 512MB RAM...


----------



## Wizard (Jan 13, 2004)

*MY IE*

Hello
*
Tell me whts the difference between Mozzila Firebird and Opera 7,,

Which is better

And one more thing,,,Using My IE 2....going back is difficult compared to Opera.....

*


----------



## AnNa RuLZ (Jan 14, 2004)

Opera is second to none. IE is such a sucker. opera is far more stable than anything. Man, we can open so many tabs in one single window and it never crashes. Its got so many features and shortcuts to send any other browser packing

Opera RuLZ


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 15, 2004)

I too agree that it is difficult to get back to Opera after using MyIE2 ... I havent used Opera since seven or eight months after I switched to MyIE2 .. Anybody here Avantbrowser user ..? They tell me its big brother to MyIE2 .. I will try it after ur opinions ...


----------



## ice (Jan 15, 2004)

AnNa RuLZ said:
			
		

> Opera is second to none. IE is such a sucker. opera is far more stable than anything. Man, we can open so many tabs in one single window and it never crashes. Its got so many features and shortcuts to send any other browser packing
> 
> Opera RuLZ



I sorta disagree.. my opera crashes every now and then while IE does not. And at times opera makes the images look wierd.. It doesnt have auto resizing of images Cant open MHT.

NOTE: I use opera too.. but prefer IE, only if i had lil bit more ram.


----------



## ice (Jan 15, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> I too agree that it is difficult to get back to Opera after using MyIE2 ... I havent used Opera since seven or eight months after I switched to MyIE2 .. Anybody here Avantbrowser user ..? They tell me its big brother to MyIE2 .. I will try it after ur opinions ...



Hi.. hey ur tellin me MYIE2 Is better.?? cool.. il try it out..
iz it freeware?


----------



## ice (Jan 15, 2004)

*www.freewebs.com/freak_jock/Clipboard01.JPG


----------



## ice (Jan 15, 2004)

How do i make myie2 stop blocking my new messages on various forums??? every time i select dont block this url in future but it never works.. ive even added the sites address to the exceptions

eg.. www.s2kfoum.org
eg.. www.thinkdigit.com

but it still blocks my message popups.


Ive gone throight the options and i think its just like opera, opera has a slight advantage but (speed) while on the other hand myie2 uses IE therefore more sites will support it.
MyIE2 has one stupid problem-add hunter..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes UCMore lists as a Spyware in Spybot S&D .. Earlier it was a hidden part of MyIE2 but now they give an option whether to install it or not .. I m suspicious of Weather too .. so  I dont enable both of them ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 16, 2004)

Bin logo is for Ads blocked. The one just right to Bin (the plug) means online or offline. Next to it is the option to enable Content Filter. Next to it is the option to Activate New Open Windows (cauz new windows are opened in background by default. ) The Sun icon is when enabled will cause any link to open in a new window.Very handy it will save u from lot of right clickin and selecting Open in new window. The last one is Simple collector ... u can save any text data in it .. 
61 M is ur free memory .. (d u have 64 M ...? ) ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 16, 2004)

Hahaa... u use S2K too ..  .. then u will find this  useful . .. by the way . .. 
 Goto Options>Setup Center>Content Filter. Click on Exception list. Add those sites that u dont want to be blocked here.. there is a seperate tab for Popup Filter too .. U can have exceptions here too .. 
 Happy Surfing ...


----------



## anir551 (Jan 16, 2004)

Opera is the undisputed  "King of the Hill !!!"


----------



## ice (Jan 16, 2004)

Nope, i have 192 MB.
and 512 virtual ram.

But iv already added the sites.. finally i ended up disabling add hunter..
Opera is fast but..
Btw cant i move the Page bar(has the list of open pages) to the bottom of the screen??like right above the status bar.


----------



## ice (Jan 16, 2004)

It wasnt  me said:
			
		

> 61 M is ur free memory .. (d u have 64 M ...? ) ..



If i had 64 Mb, then how could 61 Mb ever be free??


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 16, 2004)

It was just a guess dude . ..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 17, 2004)

by the way ... look at this .. 
*img14.photobucket.com/albums/v41/it_waaznt_me/Example.jpg


----------



## ice (Jan 17, 2004)

ah thanks bud..
now i can use myie2...too


----------



## TheMask (Jan 17, 2004)

i have used IE and Netscape so far... so had to vote for Netscape


----------



## sunmysore (Jan 17, 2004)

Opera7 all the way...........


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 18, 2004)

Mask u should try MyIE2 ..


----------



## TheMask (Jan 18, 2004)

pal, i have to try a lot of stuff u know... Opera, Flashget, Mozilla, Zone Alarm, ICQ, MyIE2... not to mention the many things i have yet to "try" personally


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 18, 2004)

*Best Browser*

8) Well , imy choice is Opera and am using right from the start!! But i doubt whether you can play audio in Opera browser !! Is there any plug-in for that?!


----------



## ice (Jan 20, 2004)

audio, as in mp3 or something????
use winamp na.a..
milion times bettr than ne media player out there..


----------



## abattoir (Jan 21, 2004)

nobody has mentioned linux. I don't think MyIE supports linux. so only firebird and opera are left. firebird is too light on features and can't be compared to the full version of Opera(Search Google)!!

and wizard,try help (I dont remember exactly where it was since i've not installed opera now)
or try clicking the right mouse button and simultaneously move the mouse up and down. A windows pops up saying you have used mouse gestures for the first time and then guides you to the help page.


----------



## ice (Jan 21, 2004)

help..its the 1st option there.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 21, 2004)

... Help on what .. Ice ..???


----------



## Deep (Jan 23, 2004)

Opera simply rocks...using it for long time now..
tried many browsers but you cant compare any browser with opera..
fully great featured packed FASTEST browser i have ever used...

cheers
Deep


----------



## xfce-lover (Jan 26, 2004)

abattoir said:
			
		

> firebird is too light on features and can't be compared to the full version of Opera(Search Google)!!


which features did you miss out in firebird?   
though i like Opera too and would vote for it any day but saying that firebird lacks in features is like doing injustice to the developers. it is an excellent browser which is light and very fast. secondly it does not have problems with rendering Java or Flash when compared to Opera (opera users a very weird method in background to do the job).
btw guys anyone saying that browsers based on IE engine are fast should check out Opera or Firebird and they will know what speed means. IE is definitely the more stable one but not the faster one.


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 26, 2004)

good to see another firebird fan.


----------



## mariner (Jan 26, 2004)

what about mozilla firebird? 
ne takers


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Jan 26, 2004)

^   
||
||
||
||   See above
||


----------



## ice (Jan 26, 2004)

IE ownz.

Opera only for slow/digit forums.


----------



## Wizard (Jan 27, 2004)

HEY GUYS

CHECK THIS OUT,,I FOUND THIS IN   DOWNLOAD.COM SITE


*


  What is your browser of choice?  

 *www.freewebs.com/ice_0/poll.JPG

*


----------



## ice (Jan 27, 2004)

IE RULZ.. IE OWNZ... IE BEATS ALL OTHER BROWSERS..


the one who wrote the above post is using opera to browse this website.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jan 28, 2004)

IE rocks with MyIE2 ...


----------



## ice (Jan 28, 2004)

*www.free-webspace.biz/freak_jock/opera.jpg


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 28, 2004)

I used IE till yesterday today when I used Opera
SEE Below------->>>


----------



## coolcrook007 (Jan 28, 2004)

OPERA RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



























































Even Digit Forum is opening quickly


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2004)

coolcrook007 said:
			
		

> OPERA RULEZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> 
> 
> I agree :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## ice (Jan 28, 2004)

xfce-lover said:
			
		

> abattoir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I missed lot of features that come bundled with opera, like mouse gestures(in firebird u need to dload them) Secondly firebird has a sort of semi "heavy browserlook"..I agree it is an excellent browser, BUT my IE runs faster than Firebird, FB duznt even have an installer.For flash u need to dload the plugin again.. even if u have it for IE. Yes flash looks much better than it duz in opera in FB.. but nothing comes close to IE... 
Besides FB was slow for me. infact most of the times my IE the same speed as my Opera. i use opera only for digit, cuz its exceptionally slow.. and i open bout 50 sub windows in opera..

Oh and PS: FB is not as customisable as Opera.. eg, I couldnt move the tab bar to the bootm of the window.. so tht it would look lil bit like my IE.

FB has its shortcomings, etc.. but i agree the developers deservee some credit..


----------



## Wizard (Feb 21, 2004)

*Hai*

*Hey guys 
Have u tried Mozzilla Thunderbird Fire Fox,,,

I installed but it says Connection Refused

and I heared its better than Opera,,is it true*


----------



## ice (Feb 21, 2004)

Not really,

1) its firefox
2) its ok
3) even with the extentions its slower than opera
4) Looks timepass
5) Is weebit slowwer
6) too rigit a browser,


----------



## akash27 (Mar 1, 2004)

yeh opera is extremely fast but i do agree that MyIE2 is also good and somewhat faster than IE(even i don't understand how is it possible)


----------



## aadipa (Mar 2, 2004)

the only thing that i u opera is that it has inbuild download manager.
some how i am not able to integrate DAP5.3 with MyIE2 (don't know what i installed/uninstalled but all my DAP integration are not working)
MyIE2 is much user friendly than Opera.
For me they both give somewhat same speed as i ad-blocker in MyIE2 blocks most of the ads, which opera cannot.


----------



## Wizard (Jul 28, 2004)

*

Its been more than 7 months since the last reply 

Cool....and we got 42 votes for Opera ....Well is there any change ???
**
I dont think sso....
Shoot ur replies .....

*


----------



## It_is_Andrew (Jul 28, 2004)

FireFox is Rocking now.


----------



## mahidhar (Jul 28, 2004)

yeah, Firefox rulz


----------



## alib_i (Jul 28, 2004)

firefox is certainly the best browser i've seen ...

i have a doubt abt firefox ...
how do tweak firefox so that it works only in tabs ...
ie when i 'shift+enter' a link .. it shud open in new tab than i new window


----------



## ~Romil (Jul 28, 2004)

Opera, opera, opera, all the way!


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe .. I just saw that Internet Explorer isnt in the list ...


----------



## aadipa (Jul 29, 2004)

alib_i said:
			
		

> i have a doubt abt firefox ...
> how do tweak firefox so that it works only in tabs ...
> ie when i 'shift+enter' a link .. it shud open in new tab than i new window



if u have scroll mouse, click with scroll wheel on the link to openit in new tab


----------



## alib_i (Jul 29, 2004)

oh god .. how cud i miss the middle click ...
thnx aadipa


----------



## Wizard (Jul 29, 2004)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hehe .. I just saw that Internet Explorer isnt in the list ...



*
Do u really need it m8....if u feel IE is the Best Browser...I am ready to include it in the POLL 

*


----------



## mahidhar (Jul 30, 2004)

alib_i said:
			
		

> firefox is certainly the best browser i've seen ...
> 
> i have a doubt abt firefox ...
> how do tweak firefox so that it works only in tabs ...
> ie when i 'shift+enter' a link .. it shud open in new tab than i new window



instead of shift+enter use ctrl+enter


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2004)

undoubtedly OPERA rulez !! its the cooooooooooooooooolest flight to the net ....speed...instant on...catch clearing sys.....ok i am not from opera comunity...but ....not flattry...actually...kaboom eXperinz !!!!


----------



## Gaurav (Jul 30, 2004)

Myie i.e. Maxthon is good but OPERA 7 is best in every aspect. The only drawback myIE is having that it works on IE engine means all the security threats welcomed by IE are for myIE too.


----------



## samirbole (Jul 31, 2004)

hi
anybody tried mozilla firefox ????


----------



## melloowmel (Aug 1, 2004)

*Aren't all of ya forgettin' somethin?*

Yo people!!!
What on earth happend to a browser called FireFox? 
Lemme tell ya somethin,as far as only speed is concerned there is nothin remotely close to the Firefox.It simply blazes through.Even as Opera is settin up a secure connection & receiving data & all that stuff, Firefox has awready loaded the entire page & seems to be begging ya 2 get a move on with the next page u want it opened.It's almost magical!!! It can load the Hotmail.com front page in about 3-4 secs on a dialup connection where Opera would take about double the time. and the best part is it's free. But as far as features combined with good speeds  r concerned Opera wins hands down.So here's my advice - Add it to the list right away!!!  
Regards,
Mel.


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 2, 2004)

No matter what u say I use my Mozzila Firefox and it rocks !!!!!
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## samirbole (Aug 2, 2004)

yup i use mozilla and it rulz


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 2, 2004)

I think mozilla firefox is the fastest but not the 'BEST' browser around


----------



## lajs (Aug 3, 2004)

IE the worst

<thanks to reference from net>

*strom.com/awards/377.html

Over the past few weeks more Internet Explorer vulnerabilities have come to light. Here is advice from Bob Matsuoka, President and founder of Runtime Technologies. I think what he has to say makes a lot of sense. Take it away, Bob.

At the bottom of a recent vulnerability noteposted by the US Computer Emergency Readiness Team (CERT) is a chilling paragraph header in the Solutions section: "Use a different web browser" (than IE). This has been our company policy for about four months, ever since our System Administrator, who is no security slouch himself, had his machine infected by some sort of malware that brought it down and necessitated a day-long cleanup. Yes, he had anti-virus software installed, we have a firewall, and his IE security settings were tight. Clearly, however, unless you crank up security to the maximum level -- disabling Active scripting and ActiveX controls in the Local Machine Zone, and also disabling browser helper objects -- IE can not be considered a "safe" browser.
*www.kb.cert.org/vuls/id/713878
*support.microsoft.com/?kbid=870669


----------



## lajs (Aug 3, 2004)

i feel IE the worst 

opera the best  coz am using it ...but i dont know mozilla firefox
wht is special abt that?????


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 3, 2004)

lajs said:
			
		

> i feel IE the worst
> 
> opera the best  coz am using it ...but i dont know mozilla firefox
> wht is special abt that?????



Use it and u will probably stop using Opera.


----------



## Loki87 (Aug 3, 2004)

i think opera is still gr8 and besides firefox isn't fully complete as a browser *yet*


----------



## blade_runner (Aug 4, 2004)

Opera is good ......but who the hell is gonna pay USD 39 when u can get the same performance for free !! tell me how many of you have actually purchased Opera  ??


----------



## RagnaRock (Aug 6, 2004)

*Mozilla People, it is Mozilla*

Firefox rocks - themes, extensions, etc....

ITS THE BEST!!


----------



## Prashray (Aug 8, 2004)

Firefox is much better.


----------



## mahidhar (Aug 9, 2004)

firefox is the best. web pages load faster, light on mem, it has got all the extensions u need


----------



## sUlPhUr|nE` (Aug 11, 2004)

*Opera*

Whatever it is, Opera manages each & everything perfectly....Thus, OPERA RULEZZ


----------



## krazydude (Aug 11, 2004)

I like Opera and am trying out myIE2 now. But Opera is the best.  IE comes last after Netscape. haven't tried firefox as of yet. what is the site ??


----------



## lavan_joy (Aug 12, 2004)

i like 
OPERA Version 7.50 Build	3613


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 12, 2004)

NA have u pplz tried the new mozilla firefox
Its the FASTEST
and the best..


----------



## svenkat83 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thanks to whoever brought this thread from the grave..
Still usiing Opera..
Firefox for gmail.IMO Opera beats firefox by a huge margin.


----------



## hafees (Aug 12, 2004)

i dont believe it_waazn't me (GOD!! the name stucks ) is right. Opera uses minimum system resources when compared to IE. 
Provides many options, more configurable, more user friendly etc etc.

nirubhai have made a clear point. 
OPERA is the BEST 

"Masters use Opera.  Victims use IE" - thanks nirubhai !!!


----------



## hafees (Aug 13, 2004)

with respect to speed

    mozilla firefox > Opera 7 >> IE

with respect to features

    opera7>>IE>mozilla fire fox

Winner

   opera7 >> IE > mozilla firefox


----------



## dazzler (Aug 18, 2004)

No doubt Opera rules the web.


----------



## prathapml (Aug 18, 2004)

nirubhai said:
			
		

> Well, MyIE2 would be a better option to IE. But not for Opera 8)
> 
> Where performance(or speed) is the issue there is only one browser & its Opera!
> 
> ...




Exactly!
But I wish the damn Gmail had support for opera - it currently supports only the IE,gecko and Safari engines.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2004)

Opera 7.5 = FireFox > Netscape > MyIE2 > IE.

I dont want to be a victim.

But what opera makes up in speed it misses out in certain areas.

First, I cant save the files unclustered, i mean, when ever I save a web page in opera, it saves all the images and scripts in the same folder as the html file. This makes for a horrific experience when saving more than one page.

Then, when I copy and paste in to word, the formatting is lost and it is terrible when I try copying tabular contents.

When such issues are answered, Opera would be much better.


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2004)

krazydude said:
			
		

> I like Opera and am trying out myIE2 now. But Opera is the best.  IE comes last after Netscape. haven't tried firefox as of yet. what is the site ??




*www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/start/


----------



## mAYHEM (Aug 26, 2004)

I am using Mozilla Firefox 0.9.3.i think its the fastest and secure browser and its even less resource hungry, i can copy all the content from prohibited page like no right clicking,more space for web pages  and is open-source  .opera  has less space and its paid and free with bandwith choking ads. 

But IE and netscape are the standard browsers which are kept in mind while designing the web pages.Now netscape engine is used by mozilla so the only winner now is Internet Explorer. both mozilla and opera doesnt support ActiveX whereas IE does.So IE can render all web pages.

*jm.g.free.fr/smileys/smiley_abzv.gifso thumbs up to Firefox for simplicity and IE for funcationality


----------



## lywyre (Aug 26, 2004)

On Security?


----------



## prathapml (Aug 26, 2004)

LOL, neither of the two...... 

sheesh, not another mozilla troll please.....  :yawn:
They (like mayhem) seem to infest the forums everywhere.


----------



## tushar_novice (Aug 30, 2004)

Opera is the winner. IE sucks.


----------



## alib_i (Sep 1, 2004)

IE sux , accepted
but i think firefox is still better


----------



## prathapml (Sep 1, 2004)

And opera is EVEN better, as the poll results OVER-WHELMINGLY prove.


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 1, 2004)

When are u going to stop this argument?
Opera rulz.I think this is the third time I'm saying the same in this thread.


----------



## zeeshan_04 (Sep 1, 2004)

I like Mozilla . It's very fast


----------



## svenkat83 (Sep 2, 2004)

zeeshan_04 said:
			
		

> I like Mozilla . It's very fast


Ever tried Opera?
Itz faster.


----------



## #/bin/sh (Sep 2, 2004)

opera


----------



## rakee (Sep 2, 2004)

I use the konquerer web browser in my linux(fedora).Till now i have nevere seen anything fast as equal to it.


----------



## pag_floyd (Sep 3, 2004)

firefox is a great web browser......

1. it's fast

2. it gives u a large viewing area (opera takes up to much room)

3. it's open source.....so all vulnerabilities r easily handled as soon as they surface

4. so many opensource plugins available for use with it...(which browser has toolbars , like google (mind u we've google plugin frm developers) , wikipedia , music , sourceforge , and the list continues......

5. skins

............and it is developing everyday........!!!!!!!

Use it , include it in the poll........

Long live the Open Source Revolution......!!!!!


----------



## pag_floyd (Sep 3, 2004)

firefox is a great web browser......

1. it's fast

2. it gives u a large viewing area (opera takes up to much room)

3. it's open source.....so all vulnerabilities r easily handled as soon as they surface

4. so many opensource plugins available for use with it...(which browser has toolbars , like google (mind u we've google plugin frm developers) , wikipedia , music , sourceforge , and the list continues......

5. skins

............and it is developing everyday........!!!!!!!

Use it , include it in the poll........

Long live the Open Source Revolution......!!!!!


----------



## thambidurai (Sep 3, 2004)

i think opera only the fastest browser in world


----------



## GNUrag (Sep 3, 2004)

Those supporting * Internet Exploder 6 * should check out my posting in this thread...

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6553


----------



## Gaurav (Sep 4, 2004)

Opera Rules. Nothing comes close to it. It's the best of all


----------



## Wizard (Sep 10, 2004)

Gaurav said:
			
		

> Opera Rules. Nothing comes close to it. It's the best of all




True Guys...Opera Rocks..

Jus check out this...some cool skins for Opera

* THe Tobstheatrepaper skin is really cool *


----------



## theraven (Sep 10, 2004)

hasnt this argument stopped yet ?
infact .. wasnt this post dead ??
lol
man ... one of those never ending arguments i guess
i use maxthon now ...
very comfortable with it ... 
couldnt work with the others


----------



## Scandi[sk]git (Sep 12, 2004)

surely the competition runs btwn opera & mozilla. 
Both r equally good in terms of performance and features.  (opera has more than any)
But i prefer mozilla as it looks as derived from ie which an average user like me is looking for.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Sep 12, 2004)

Opera wins hands down.


----------



## Wizard No.2 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey...Guys

1 more vote to go....


----------



## saROMan (Sep 19, 2004)

my choice will be Avent , Green browser ......and that to green browser ..its developed by same pple who gives MYIE2 ...and most imp its extremly tiny in size approx few hundred kb in size thus its portable can carry it in a floppy where ever i go.....


----------



## suhas_sm (Sep 20, 2004)

finally i got to see this thread ....... it had the same stupid poll problem  
earlier it was Opera v/s Myie2 now its swung to Opera v/s Firefox


----------



## amistik (Sep 21, 2004)

Opera is best. It faster lighter and less resource hungry than IE. It has a unique feature, if it crash it restarts from where it was crash. means you got same open pages. That a nice feature.
But for sequrity reasons and compatibility with all most web sites including 'gmail' , IE is superrior.
So my opinion is for Home PC - Opera7 and for Official work IE6


----------



## alib_i (Sep 22, 2004)

this is what i ended up from google ...

*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/7/0,1311,sz=1&i=79237,00.gif


*common.ziffdavisinternet.com/util_get_image/7/0,1311,sz=1&i=79854,00.jpg


----------



## id10t (Sep 22, 2004)

those graphs should be looked at after taking into account that most of the users use Opera with "Identify as MSIE 6.0" option switched "On".
I wonder if all of them set the browser to identify as Opera then what will happen


----------



## deepesh83 (Sep 22, 2004)

Common everybody knows even if opera users have switched off that option it can't overdo IE. 
My vote goes to firefox and beleive be in the next 1 year all the IE fans in this forum will switch to it bcoz of spywares like CWS (I have xp sp2 with all security features on still it gets through) which can't be cleaned by most well-known adware apps. only exception can be if if IE 7 comes with all the needed patches.

P.S.:- BTW I am writing this post using Maxthon (myie2)


----------



## ujjwal (Sep 22, 2004)

I couldn't make up my mind between opera, firefox and MyIE2, so I used IE 

On my linux installation I have firefox 0.8


----------



## alib_i (Sep 22, 2004)

Obviously Nothing can beat IE
simply b'coz it comes packed along with windows
not many ppl know abt other browser options..
and the abilities and features of other ( and quite so better ) browsers
so counting the number of users, IE will always win the fight
considering features and stability, etc ..
we may think of opera or firefox or MyIE2 etc as possible winners


----------



## sohummisra (Sep 22, 2004)

news is that google is developing a browser based on mozilla. this is probably old news but i just read it on fool.com after following a yahoo! finance link so i'm just trying to act smart.


----------



## jivan28 (Sep 27, 2004)

guys, I use Firefox 0.10 one of the few things i like is the clean interface it has, the extensibility & the fact that its FLOSS based hence hacks are very quickly patched up if any as well as extensions are updated quite often. Also it's available across platforms so a guy like me who has a dual-boot machine can enjoy the spills both ways. 
 One of the other things is it seems to be using memory more efficiently then IE. Anybody who 've other views kindly correct wherever I'm mistaken.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 1, 2004)

I think IE is the best. Opera was dead slow in opening pages when i tried. Netscape took about 5 minutes to run. The qucik run feature made my coputer boot up time double. I love IE


----------



## goobimama (Oct 3, 2004)

can you please Add firefox to the list?


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Oct 3, 2004)

opera is a good browser i wonder why it crashes so much. Any way firefox is a good browser.


----------



## Wizard (Oct 3, 2004)

Hello Guys..

On my Comp Opera has never crashed...its interface is so cool


----------



## Wizard (Oct 3, 2004)

goobimama said:
			
		

> can you please Add firefox to the list?



Hello

Dont u think Mozzila is Firefox ...tats wht it shows in my comp  ....

*img36.exs.cx/img36/3070/moz.jpg


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 2, 2004)

EAST OR WEST FIREFOX IS THE BEST..................
 although i do feel it is quicker at opening sites faster than my previous browser ie6 + is supposed to be better on security..........  

............it has the dis-advantage of not opening certain websites in the way they are meant to be.......


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 2, 2004)

Wizard said:
			
		

> Dont u think Mozzila is Firefox ...tats wht it shows in my comp



mozilla firefox is the litter version of mozilla, thats wht i have been thinking so far....

and btwn firefox rulez


----------



## deepesh83 (Nov 2, 2004)

firefox strictly sticks to the rules defined by w3c 4 HTML rendering but developers like me does not follow them , thats why we see some pages not working with firefox.


----------



## amitpagarwal (Nov 3, 2004)

Firefox 1.0 due on Nov 9

amit @ *labnol.blogspot.com


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Nov 3, 2004)

*Opera is the best-till now of course*

OPERA OPERA OPERA
Yeah
Because it is the fastest 
It is the most user friendly
and of course IT GIVES US MANY LOVELY SKINS.

I LOVE IT


----------



## Wizard (Nov 3, 2004)

I agree with Rahul....

* P.S

Its good to c this thread back.. ...*


----------



## deepesh83 (Nov 4, 2004)

but opera has only one drawback the viewarea of the webpage is smallest of all.


----------



## rohanbee (Nov 4, 2004)

I heard that opera has some compatibilty issues with some web sites. Is it true??


----------



## deepesh83 (Nov 4, 2004)

Not more then firefox, but u won't notice them mostly it is visual related.


----------



## lajs (Nov 5, 2004)

even though i  like firefox very much ...i feel opera faster than firefox....but opera dont supports gmail...but has nice features like taking notes (sticky)..easy skins and interface than firefox....


----------



## swatkat (Nov 5, 2004)

IE is happy only when there is a 2Mbps connection.Opera rules the Net.


----------



## bhush_18 (Nov 5, 2004)

No wonder use of Opera is picking up, but since IE comes with Windows available hence people uses it & does not think of loading or trying anything new or unknown to them. I tried Opera and because of good features like status % of document loaded so far & speed at which downloading is done really makes me to vote in favor of Opera. One can see the difference when they try it.


----------



## mariner (Nov 5, 2004)

firefox rules!


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 6, 2004)

Agreed. Firefox rulez!

But the latest Opera 7.6 Release Candidate 2:

*snapshot.opera.com/windows/o760p2_7263.exe

Is soooo good, Im back to using Opera!

And here are the facts:

* Viewable area is exactly the same as firefox
* I do feel that it is somewhat -smoother- or faster in browsing than firefox
* The new GMail like features in M2 (Opera Mail) is great!
* Its fully compatible with GMail
* Practically ALL sites work in Opera - In fact, more than Firefox.
* The voice browsing is GREAT!
* The page resize feature makes large pages fit exactly to your screen- no need for horizontal scrolling anymore!
* It starts up Much Faster than Firefox
* Opera is 3.7 MB, Firefox is 4.7 MB 
* And surprisingly it seems to use far lesser resources!!
 -> Currently I've opened 4 digit tabs in opera, and same 4 tabs in firefox too. (All latest versions, not using any extensions at all), and here are the results:
Opera is using 17 MB of Ram
Firefox is using *23* MB of Ram!

Cpu usage though, is almost same.


*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif


----------



## digen (Nov 6, 2004)

Absolutely loved the feel & speeds of Opera 7.6 RC2.The one important feature I love about opera is "Continue from last time"[this feature has been there since a long time].Although you have to enable it under preferences.But it does save some trouble when you have had a nasty browser crash.It definately loads faster than FF.You guys gotta try this build.After so many days I'm back on Opera


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 6, 2004)

FIRE FOX RULES- 1>LESS RESOURCE HUNGRY
                           2> FAST AS IT CAN GET


----------



## deepesh83 (Nov 6, 2004)

Very nice post [deXter]


----------



## sms_solver (Nov 7, 2004)

I don't know which browser is faster

but I use IE6 (because it comes with xp, and some pages donot look good in other browsers)
and Opera 7.5 (because of its skins, tabbed interface, and for good caching mechanism)

if user have to click 3 to 4 mouse buttons to do simple task in one browser and 1 click in another browser, which one will he/she use.

ie lack features which the user likes (tabbed interface, easy navigation, email). I think Opera people have done great deal of work making version 7. It is really user friendly browser.


----------



## Wizard (Nov 11, 2004)

sms_solver said:
			
		

> I don't know which browser is faster




* The Poll results tell the answer *


----------



## Wizard (Nov 14, 2004)

*Too bad guys...

Gmail is not supported by Opera...is there any plug in for that ??

*


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 14, 2004)

What are you guys talking about? I dont know how this rumour spread, but GMail works quite well in Opera! 

Which version are you using anyways?

(Link to the latest version in my sig)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 14, 2004)

Do Firefox and Opera support
1) offline browsing
2) Naviscope
3) download manager rightclick context sensitive options like download all with dap or getright.
4) Antivirus like Anti Vir , AVG and Norton 2005


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 14, 2004)

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) No, but right click and copy works. For firefox, you can download Flashgot extension for direct download using your download manager.
4) Yes


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 14, 2004)

Damn point 3 is very very important to me. IS there a way around using dap to download all?


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 15, 2004)

FLashgot plugin can be made to work with all the features with most download managers, EXCEPT DAP!

But there is a workaround:

Copy *dapop.dll* from your DAP folder to your Firefox's plugins folder, and rename it to *npdap.dll*.

It should work (cant confirm, I dont use DAP)

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## deepakuma (Nov 15, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]FLashgot plugin can be made to work with all the features with most download managers, EXCEPT DAP!
> 
> But there is a workaround:
> 
> ...



Well it does work. I tried it


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 17, 2006)

What a C R A P there is no option for Firefox................????.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alib_i (Jan 17, 2006)

Kniwor said:
			
		

> What a C R A P there is no option for Firefox................????.!!!!!!!!!


What C R A P ... you just posted in a *1 Year 2 months* old thread !!
What do you expect ?
Mods plz lock this thread!

-----
alibi


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 17, 2006)

opera rocks


----------



## Kniwor (Jan 17, 2006)

alib_i said:
			
		

> Kniwor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and ff was around then, was it not????

and just noticed it now


----------



## jamyang312 (Jan 17, 2006)

hello!!!! why are we giving so much attention to an  extremely old thread!!!I doesn't even hav firefox!!!1


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Feb 10, 2006)

opera is nice but as someone said  it takes a lot of time to boot up. and many sites do not support it.  but its downloading spd is very nice. both pages and downloads.


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 10, 2006)

Opera rulez..opera rocks....opera is the king of browsers...it s the best..fastest..featurefull....

regards.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 10, 2006)

Opera IS the fastest browser BUT not the best. I used opera for 5 min and got the following result
*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7318/fastest0kx.th.jpg




*img132.imageshack.us/img132/7318/fastest0kx.jpg


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 10, 2006)

this is not the case all times ok?


----------



## Milkshake (Feb 10, 2006)

IE, i dunno why people hate IE....
its fast
and now it has tabbed feature to
making it kwel

IE is better than anything


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 10, 2006)

parthbarot said:
			
		

> this is not the case all times ok?



But this is never the case in FF or IE or Maxthon


----------



## deathvirus_me (Feb 10, 2006)

Firefox 1.5 Final for me ... coupled with some extensions .. specially Fasterfox .... it sure outperforms Opera on my connection .....


----------



## cybermanas (Feb 10, 2006)

Firefox rocks.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 10, 2006)

@deathvirus_me

Can you tell me which extentions do you use. Because i hate ff 1.5!!! Its very slow for me. So i am still sticking to 1.0.7. Not many extentions are working for it now.


----------



## bholu (Feb 10, 2006)

opera rocks.
i dont have other words to say, i used IE and also FF but still opera rocks


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 11, 2006)

Not a single browser rocks!
I have to use combination 4 browsers to get by work done. 
eg. on this forum i have to use IE or maxthon as i cant see images in opera and FF.


----------



## munim2020 (Feb 12, 2006)

i use opera 9 beta.. rocks!
ie is good but its kinda slow on my computer.
firefox takes AGES to load and frequently crashes.. even the latest version.


----------



## Captain Crime (Feb 12, 2006)

Milkshake said:
			
		

> IE, i dunno why people hate IE....
> its fast
> and now it has tabbed feature to
> making it kwel
> ...



really


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 12, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Firefox 1.5 Final for me ... coupled with some extensions .. specially Fasterfox .... it sure outperforms Opera on my connection .....


exactly


----------



## shakti (Feb 19, 2006)

what do u mean by  mouse Gestures


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 19, 2006)

the speed of browsing depends on your internet connection, not the browser, it's just the rendering time & page loading is what different in the browsers

how can Opera\FF can make browsing fast, do they come with a 512 kbps broadband line?

they just load pages from cahce fast, so they don't have to load them again from internet, because of which it feels that opera\ff is fast, while IE does that, but this caching feature of IE is not better then FF


----------



## chesss (Feb 20, 2006)

> the speed of browsing depends on your internet connection, not the browser, it's just the rendering time & page loading is what different in the browsers


Agreed, but that rendering part is big thing. Example IE does not 'renders the page untill all the data of the page is downloaded. Whereas Opera renders the page as the data is downloaded, so i don't have to wait for a large image or flash to see the rest of the page. This makes a HUGE difference on 64kbps.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 20, 2006)

So thats why it shows images such as i have posted?
Whats the use of speed if the pages are not even loaded properly?


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2006)

opera is the fast but firefox is an eye candy


----------



## chesss (Feb 21, 2006)

> So thats why it shows images such as i have posted?
> Whats the use of speed if the pages are not even loaded properly?


 I don't think you understodd my post.





> opera is the fast but firefox is an eye candy


 Firefox is eye-candy?? IMHO firefox is ugliest software ever with  pre-windows 95 feel to it.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 21, 2006)

> Firefox is eye-candy?? IMHO firefox is ugliest software ever with  pre-windows 95 feel to it.



tru very tru, XUL based interface is damn slow on windows


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 21, 2006)

OK then. If rendering is not the problem with opera then why does it shows such pages? It showed 1 page out of 4 pages like the one i posted. 

BTW chesss you will start a flame war if your posts are like' FF is the ugliest software'. Ofcousre i am not to start it. We all know we can use THEMES that make it look better.


----------



## chesss (Feb 22, 2006)

I used the term IMHO - In my 'humble' opinion


----------



## h_kunte (Feb 22, 2006)

OPERA RULES!!

One of the many thngs about opera which  I love is that you can adjust the browser to load pages in a controlled manner, ie. u have the option of loading either cached images or no images at all to cut down on transfer usage...

Also u have an option of starting ur browsing from the point u left it in the previous session....Very useful features these!!!

HK


----------



## Orange Juice (Feb 22, 2006)

As i already said

Internet Explorer


is the fastest ever

bloom bloom


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 22, 2006)

are you joking 'orange juice'?
IE the fastest????
Opera is the FASTEST(not the best). You know it if you try it.


----------



## kunalmg (Feb 22, 2006)

opera is the best. but i use firefox coz its ease of use and im pretty adapted to it now


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 23, 2006)

IE sucks....
and FF sucks more... 
OPera is best ... and no errors at all... it ahows msgbox to u but ur post is saved... no data loss or etc things happens ok?... and more secure than any other not-browser like browsers. 

regards.


----------



## nats10 (Feb 23, 2006)

*mozilla the best*

hi guys
I am using 256 kbps internet .In opera the data trans rate fluctuates from 
9 kbps to 20 kbps during the download (based on the site).But in mozilla
the rate remains at 21 kbps for all downloads.But for sometimes resume feature does not work in mozilla.popup blocking feature is excellent in mozilla than opera and the pages load very fast.
Is there any way to make transfer rate constant to 20 kbps in mozilla.
regards
sundar


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 25, 2006)

opera is certainly fast when it comes to browsing i really 
dont understand why some are saying firefox is faster and to 
 nats10 change your settings it will get fast


----------



## kalpik (Feb 25, 2006)

No doubt Opera is *the best* browser. I just dont find it convenient enough.. Thogh i switch a LOT between opera and firefox!


----------



## nats10 (Feb 26, 2006)

*opera settings*



			
				cyberboy_kerala said:
			
		

> opera is certainly fast when it comes to browsing i really
> dont understand why some are saying firefox is faster and to
> nats10 change your settings it will get fast



could u please tell me what settings do i have to change???
sundar


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 26, 2006)

Nobody is really telling what caused the page to be displayed in such a way as i have already pointed out(on previous page). And still you say opera is the best even if i give a proof for its bugs?? Thats called the fanboyism.


----------



## siriusb (Feb 26, 2006)

Unless you show a controlled benchmark with all the browsers mentioned, IMHO, all these posts amount to nothing but baseless claims based on some subjective terms or other irrelevant feature such as looks, bug count, etc.

It doesn't matter if the browser crashes after loading one page, the poll is on the browser that can load the fastest.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2006)

Look here.


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 26, 2006)

Yes i agree to siriusb  that opera sometimes crashes but
firefox case is even worse.

i used to open many links at a time , firefox cannot 
handle more than  15 tabs in my system it gets very sluggish
and eventually brings my system to a halt.
so i switched to opera  even if  i open 30 links!  opera can handle 
it very well it is very light.
Speed difference is more visible when openning many  links at a time


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 27, 2006)

@cyberboy_kerala
U r right...
it eats whole PC when u opens more links or sites with more graphics...

thats y use opera

regards,
Parth.


----------



## hpotter606 (Feb 28, 2006)

If this thread is for fastest browser(as title shows) then my vote goes to opera. But this speed is little use to me as its not the best.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 1, 2006)

I recently tried all these browsers for few days and between Maxthon that I have been using for some time and Opera, I found that altough Opera is very very fast it doesn;t have features like Ad Blockers etc that Maxthon has. So net result comes out to be in favor of Maxthon as it supports many add-ins that Opera doesn't.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 1, 2006)

what?
r u talking abt popup ads?
hey buddy u check all opera features first..u can block all popups in opera.+block images+block javascripts and java + asking for wanding pass+certificates+clear private data all the times u want+feeeds also.. images and popups all these are  per page...not like in FF for all tabs... 
better u check it fully and use for some more time and then post ur comeents ok?

Parth.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 1, 2006)

Parth. Enhance your knowlege of an Ad Blocker and then post a comment. 
1. I didn't mention a Pop-up blocker.
2. There are floating ads.
3. There are Web Ads.
4. There are dialog ads.
and so many new types keep coming everyday.
Opera is not able to block these ads because it doesn't have any feature to do so. On the other hand Maxthon does have an excellent ad-blocker.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 1, 2006)

Opera all the way.
lean file size, great rendering, great download manager....simply the best browsing experience.


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 1, 2006)

Opera rules.....


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 2, 2006)

What i said .) yeppy!

Regards.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 2, 2006)

But what about blocking irritating Ads that take so much bandwidth as well as page space?? So net result is that Opera may look faster than maxthon, it takes almost similar amount of time and you end up viewing all pages with almost all kinds of ads.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 2, 2006)

There is more to Maxthon than just Ad blocking, it adds great features to IE. Tabbed browsing, Mouse Gestures, Pop up blocking, Add on management, Keyword based searching, ActiveX filter, RSS Support, Skinning support ... 
All this built on a great plugin architecture .. ! Stable as a rock and so very good memory management. ... 
On a broadband connection I hardly find Opera faster than Maxthon .. And then Opera crashes frequently, eats resources like hell and I cant block selective images, cant edit search engine lists, cant install plugins .. 
No wonder I am a Maxthon loyal for more than 4 years ..


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good reply batty!!(if you like me saying that! -'batty')

Opera crashes even if i open more tabs and i have already shown what it does with its SUPERB RENDERING! 
Ofcouse in some cases i have to use opera but no browser is complete solution.
eg - for this forum i have to use maxthon as i cant see images in FF and opera, i dont know why. For heavy sites i use opera for faster loading and better catche handling and for normal surfing i use FF because its very easy to use and doesnt crashes as frequently as opera.


----------



## devarajan (Mar 2, 2006)

Mozilla Firefox rock's with that IE7(BETA).


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 3, 2006)

Hmm.. Maybe I should add more options to the poll and rename it to Best browser ..

What say guys ..? Even the author himself hasnt posted anything why he name this thread "Fastest browser" ..


----------



## devarajan (Mar 3, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. Maybe I should add more options to the poll and rename it to Best browser ..
> 
> What say guys ..? Even the author himself hasnt posted anything why he name this thread "Fastest browser" ..



U r right make it right know still i have not casted my vote.


----------



## vikassethi (Mar 3, 2006)

Correct. That sounds good.


----------



## haokipomb (Mar 3, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> There is more to Maxthon than just Ad blocking, it adds great features to IE. Tabbed browsing, Mouse Gestures, Pop up blocking, Add on management, Keyword based searching, ActiveX filter, RSS Support, Skinning support ...
> ............
> No wonder I am a Maxthon loyal for more than 4 years ..




Rightly said, Amen!!


----------



## hafees (Mar 4, 2006)

IMO it depends on the use.

If you are a web developer nothing beats Firefox with plenty of extensions for developers. So i prefer Firefox when i develop a website.

For my usual browsing i use opera. It is simply the most easy to use(well, some may argue), with very light resource usage, and tons of features, and now FREE.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay .. There you go .. I have added the most common ones. Now vote .


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 4, 2006)

Agreed... Opera 8 was my fav..havent tried new...

BTW dunno why i hate Firefox..i prefer..IE over it..


----------



## devarajan (Mar 5, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Okay .. There you go .. I have added the most common ones. Now vote .



u can clear the complete poll and set to new because on adding some with existing(Many month)mean there may be chance of failure to get a clear picture on this mattter so better clear poll and start a new poll...


----------



## manas (Mar 5, 2006)

devarajan said:
			
		

> it_waaznt_me said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.Start a new poll and erase the old results.


----------



## devarajan (Mar 5, 2006)

@manas I had PM to that MOD but know action till know.And i consider it's a waste of adding a poll with existing(Many month).....


----------



## hpotter606 (Mar 5, 2006)

Arent there enough browser wars to add one more?
But it will always be better to start a new poll if you want a clear picture.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 6, 2006)

Hmm.. It wont be justice to 205 people who have already voted in this poll. I am not going to reinitialize it unless .. more people demand it ..


----------



## devarajan (Mar 6, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Hmm.. It wont be justice to 205 people who have already voted in this poll. I am not going to reinitialize it unless .. more people demand it ..



*hello mod what i am saying before reinitialize of poll there r only few option's and IE and some browser were found to be missing before reinitialize of poll.so the people who have liked IE and due to the non-avail of IE in poll he may vote for second preference may be opera.so here the vote to go for IE has gone to opera.so it result in not a clear picture of idea and we dont blame the 205 people vote.So to avoid these plz re reinitialize the poll....i hope u understand and take a good step.   :roll: *


----------



## theraven (Mar 6, 2006)

dude seriously get over it
its just a poll
its not like we are doing market surveilance for a multinationsal company


----------



## devarajan (Mar 6, 2006)

theraven said:
			
		

> dude seriously get over it
> its just a poll
> its not like we are doing market surveilance for a multinationsal company



Accepted.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Mar 7, 2006)

Too late .. You are banned now ..


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 7, 2006)

Maxthon for me!!!

Always been Maxthon!!!


----------



## c()rrupt (Mar 9, 2006)

Firefox is the Best one.........


----------

